# Semi-DIY move US -> Den Haag



## elessar (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm planning to do a semi-do-it-yourself move from the US (CT) to Den Haag. 

The idea, basically is:
1- have a *reputable* company move an empty container to my front door
2- I do the packing and filling of the container
3- The company takes it away a few days later, ships it to Rtterdam, clear customs and delivers it in front of my new front door
4- I do the unpacking and moving stuff into my new home.

Has anyone done something likewise ? Any good/bad experiences ? Good/bad companies I should know about ? Advice or stuff you wish you had known then ?

Thanks !!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi, 

Please check your insurance policy for the container. When we moved from the UK to Australia the shipping company had to pack our boxes and the container otherwise our insurance would not have been valid. I'm not sure whether it would be a similar situation with you moving from the USA to the Netherlands. 

Regards,
Karen


----------

